# Shiatsu Massager Zombie



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is one of my Shiatsu Massager Zombies that I completed. I plan on making four similar zombies for my haunt this year. I would of preferred a little more movement, but I'm still happy with the results.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice job Joisey, I think the movement is just right!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome! I want to try one of these someday.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks good Sharon. Is that a mask or did you make the face? My massager zombie thrashes all over....I wonder what I did wrong!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Nice Sharon. Did you set this up like the spider victims? I think the lower something is attached to the knobs the slower they seem to move. But I agree that the movement is good for it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the movement is fine - it makes him look like a really really exhausted zombie


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

I think he is great! Slow, deliberate and repetitive, sooo zombie like! Great job!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I wanted to take some pictures of the inside, but the shirt wouldn't lift because I got some insulated foam on it. I will have to see if I can take the zombies clothes off so I can get some pictures of the frame. This is the pictures I was able to get at the moment. I will see what other pictures I can take to show the frame better.










The wood is the legs and the Shiatsu Massager is mounted on the legs to give the upper torso movement. I got the idea from Darklore in this link: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18156


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like him, looks awesome!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't have the up-to-date plug-in's downloaded to view the video so thanks for adding the pics, which look very cool. Curious though, why did you use the foam insulation? Was it for the prop body or something to do with the massager?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the inside. I also added a video so you can see the inside better. Tot I used the foam insulation because it gave it a bloody, fresh off the bone look. I might add a few areas of latex and paint it the same color as the mask. When you get a chance to watch the video you will see that the reds in the insulated foam are not as bright with the green lighting.



















I used a bigger pvc fitting than a smaller one inside so I wouldn't get as much rotating. I also used zip ties to prevent the movement to be as rapid. I just pretty much wing it and if I like the movement I go with it.

ShiatsuMassagerZombieInside.mp4 video by SharShar07036 - Photobucket


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like another great (gory) addition to your haunt. I love the look of the arms. It also reminds me I have a massager sitting waiting for me to get building on it's zombie. .


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice work sharon I love all the blood and flesh awesome


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

nice work on this joisey, he will be great in your haunt. Now it's time to get building some more stuff.


----------

